

Fix Mac OS X Yosemite - kator
https://fix-macosx.com/

======
kator
with all the discussion about privacy it's interesting to see the things that
OS companies are embedding in their next generation releases..

Is anyone auditing Win8? (Win10 or whatever is next)?

